# Is it ok to feed oats to chicks ?



## Stephoo (Jul 3, 2013)

My husband is getting the chick feed after work today but in the meanwhile I've boiled some eggs and chopped them up for the 2 mo chicks but is it ok to give them some dry quick oats as well ? Is there certain things that will hurt chickens to eat or are they pretty hardy ? I have layer pellets and corn for the older ones but was told the baby's don't need that so wanted to be sure before I gave the oats to the baby's


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

I've feed my chicks dry quick oats before, with nary a problem.


----------



## Stephoo (Jul 3, 2013)

Ok thanks ;-)


----------



## Stephoo (Jul 3, 2013)

I've got 10 chicks when I get the starter feed how much do you recommend feeding them ?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

24/7 free choice food /water


----------

